# Elinchrom Skyport Plus HS



## polarhannes (Oct 19, 2015)

Hello,

Elinchrom announced their newest iteration of their Skyport system. 
http://elinchrom.com/announcements/Skyport-Plus-HS.html I wonder wether it can also trigger Speedlites? They also mention it has HSS features. 
It seems to be compatible with all of their flashes (if they were compatible with other Skyports).


----------



## Viggo (Oct 19, 2015)

They announced a new Quadra head to use hss with those also. 

If the Quadra was 600Ws and did hss I would buy one, but the mount and bulk of the battery simply isn't worth it over the Godox Ad360.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Oct 20, 2015)

Technically is tail end sync and not IGBT HSS, also trigger wise with say 600exrt you'd need to run them in optical and use the cannon system  nothing ever simple....

I am keen to see this in action.


----------



## LDS (Oct 20, 2015)

polarhannes said:


> I wonder wether it can also trigger Speedlites?



Reading the specs I'd say no, Elinchrom Skyport protocol is its own implementation and not compatible. The module is developed with Phottix, though. I have a D-Lite RX system, I guess I get one just to be able to check torch settings from the controller, the actual transmitter is really cheap and poor, although it works. The price is anyway around 250 euro, not exactly unexpensive


----------



## Viggo (Oct 20, 2015)

LDS said:


> polarhannes said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder wether it can also trigger Speedlites?
> ...


You can buy separate receivers for speedlites that works. You won't have power control remotely, but you can turn them on and off with the old Skyport.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Oct 20, 2015)

You can also buy those little optical triggers for around £15(uk) that can be added to the 600's etc (M only).


----------



## scottgoh (Nov 17, 2015)

anyone here tried the new Skyport plus yet?

i have the Quadra with old sky port. thinking of getting the plus.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Nov 17, 2015)

I did for a short time, seemed ok, one thing that is frustrating is it has to scan for packs each time you power up, if a pack dissapears for any reason you have to sac again to find it/them, not quite like the STE3RT where as soon as a device is on its ready to go. HS worked well but I had the ELB pack and HS head, second curtain and strobe made also worked as expected, I did note that my WiFi gave it a hard time! Saying that it effects other 2.4Ghz triggers I have to.. Sadly my ELB went pop so has now all gone back


----------

